# Where do you guys see Russell being next year?



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Is he going to take the next step and be a borderline allstar? Or is he just going to keep on continueing on his current path? Will he cut down on his turnovers and be more of a pass first point? Where do you guy's see his averages being at next year? His impact?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Where do you guy's see Russell being next year?*

Not quite yet a borderline superstar, but he will get there one day. I see him averaging something like 15/7/5/1.5. Assists will be up, turnovers will be down and hopefully he has worked on his jump shot a bit.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Has Westbrook always been a scoring PG? If by bringing Harden in and hoping that Harden will improve their offense, will Westbrook look to score more?

Is he more of a Gilbert Arenas or can he be like Tony Parker and distribute well while being an offensive fore?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Is he going to take the next step and be a borderline allstar? Or is he just going to keep on continueing on his current path? Will he cut down on his turnovers and be more of a pass first point? Where do you guy's see his averages being at next year? His impact?


i don't think he's anywhere close to being a borderline allstar at this point.

westbrook really needs to work on becoming a much more efficient player. if he can cut down turnovers and do something to improve his shooting(whether that is actually improved shooting or just cutting out shots he can't consistently make) he'll be as good of a player as people thought he was last year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I definitely think he will look like a very good PG next year and his jump shot will be better. If I recall correctly, last year he had improved it substantially since the beginning of the season.

Borderline All-Star? Ehh, maybe, but with Parker, Paul, Williams, Billups and Nash in the Western Conference, he is far from crossing that border.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team is loaded with guys who can score, so I wouldnt expect his scoring to increase much. However, he's a good rebounder for his size.

I'll say - 15.5 points, 5.8 rebounds, 6.1 assists and a slightly better J.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Looking at the roster again, he will certainly have the chances to score.

PG: Russell Westbrook...Shaun Livingston...Kevin Ollie
SG: James Harden...Kyle Weaver
SF: Kevin Durant...Thabo Sefolosha
PF: Jeff Green...Nick Collison
C: Nenad Krstic...Etan Thomas...B.J. Mullens...Serge Ibaka


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I think his PPG will go up slightly, but on higher %... I look for apg to be up slightly as well. Im just expecting a more steady player, but not really anticipating a giant leap in #'s. It's possible though.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Like most second year players, a gentle increase across the board. Players usually have their best improvement in the second year.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

14.5 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 6.2 APG are my projections for next year.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i'm not sure if westbrook will ever become an all-star.. he could make an appearance or two i suppose ala jameer nelson. the pg position just got incredibly deep though with this year's draft. so many point guards, i can really see a golden age of pg's in 2-3 years.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

16.7ppg,6.5apg,5.2rpg


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> Like most second year players, a gentle increase across the board. Players usually have their best improvement in the second year.


So WTF is the sophmore slump?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> So WTF is the sophmore slump?


an increase in responsibility disproportionate to an increase in skill level.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think he will be in the middle 10 among starting NBA PGs.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

With Williams and Paul, Nash and Billups, there's no room right now. Maybe in 4-5 years. Cant' see him beating out Williams and Paul. 

On another note, will he see time at the 2 guard spot, along side say Livingston or Ollie?


----------

